# مواصفات مياه البويلر و الشيلر



## محمد ابو علوان (2 مايو 2006)

هل هذه المواصفات صحيحة؟؟؟؟؟
وكيف يتم التعرف(او ماهي المؤشرات والدلال) على حدوث التاكل والتكلسات في النظام؟؟؟
هل يؤخذ ارتفاع مستوى الحديد الذائب كمؤشر على وجود تاكل؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو منكو المساعدة العاجلة

شاكرا لكم جهودكم


----------



## السعادة (4 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أعمل في منشأة وعندنا الشيلرات وهي احيانا لا تبرد بشكل كافي أكرر أحيانا فقط ولا أحد يعرف مالسبب والذين يتعاملون معها قسم الصيانة فقط وأرغب في معرفة المزيد عن الشيلرات ومبدأعملها وما شابه ذاللك والعوامل التي ثؤتر على كفاءة الشيلر ، وللك جزيل الشكر 
وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يكون ذاللك فرصة جيدة لحصول تبادل للمعرفة وتعاون وتعارف


----------



## ch_ward (18 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

مواصفاتك أقرب ما تكون للصواب وبالنسبه لنسبه الحديد فى بالطبع مؤشر على وجود تآكل ولكن.....
بالنسبه للغلايات :
يجب أن تقوم بتحليل نسبه الحديد فى داخل الغلايه والمياه الداخله للغلايه فتقوم بحساب معامل التركيز لمعرفه هل هناك تآكل ام لا وسأعطيك مثال
لو المياه الداخله للغلايه بها (0.2 جزء من المليون حديد)وكان عندك معامل تركيز 6 مثلا يبقا نسبه الحديد داخل الغلايه المفروض تكون 1.2 ولو زياده عن كده يبقا التآكل داخل الغلايه نفسها
و لحساب معامل التركيز =تركيز أيون الكلورايد فى مياه الغلايه / تركيزه فى المياه الداخله

بالنسبه للشيلر فالموضوع مختلف وأخطر
فالشيلر عباره عن دائره تبريد مغلقه ولازم تتحفظ بماده حافظه بمواصفات خاصه تمنع التآكل وتمنع الترسبات وتمنع أثر البكتريا و......إلخ
ولو لم تتم عمليه الحفظ كانت الدائره عرضه للتآكل

كيفيه التنبأ بحدوث ترسبات داخل الغلايه:
زى الحديد بالظبط ولكن المره دى هتقيس تركيز أيونات الكالسيوم والمغنسيوم material balance
(العسر( فى المياه الداخله للغلايه وجوه الغلايه نفسها 
لو مثلا كان داخللك 60 جزء من المليون اللغلايه ومعامل التركيز 6 يبقا المفروض تلاقى عندك تقريب360ا
جزء من العسر داخل الغلايه ولو وجدت أقل من كده يبقا حدث عندك ترسبات

بالنسبه للشيلر نفس الحكايه مع العلم بأن كفائه التسخين فى الغلايه بتقل مع حدوث ترسبات وكفائه التبريه بتقل فى الشيلر مع حدوث الترسبات أيضا
إلى جانب انه فى الشيلر يحدث إنسدادفى المواسير بصفه مستمره تترجم سريعا إلى إرتفاع فى فرق الضغط ويتم حل المشكله بتوقف الشيلر والعلاج ةبالغسيل الكيميائى أو الميكانيكى.
والله أعلم
لو هنك أى مساعده ممكن أقدمها بالنسبه للمواد الكيميائيه اللى ممكن تستخدم فى معالجه مياه الغلايات والشيلرات لمنع التآكل والترسبات وتحسين الأداء
أو حتى للغسيل ممكن تكلمونى 0105110157 أنا عندى خلفيه جامده جدا فى مجال الكيماويات دى​


----------



## ch_ward (18 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

بعد ردى عليك بصراحه وجدت مشاركه رائعه تتكلم عن الموضوع بتوسع شديد وهى لللأخت جيهان فى اللنك التالى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=8738


----------



## محمد ابو علوان (25 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي الطيب على هذه المساعدة القيمة وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## محمد ابو علوان (27 يونيو 2006)

تحية طيبة
ارجو منك يا خي الكريم توضيح لماذا يتم استخدام الكلورايد في حساب معامل التركيز .وهل يمكن استخدام الtds في حساب معامل التركيز بدل من الكلورايد؟.
لدي استفسار اخر ماذا لو كانت نسبة الحديد لمياه البويلر مساوية او اقل منه في المياه الداخلة.
وماذا اذا كانت العسرة الداخلة صفر وذلك بسب وجود جهاز السوفتنر.كيف يتم الأستدلال على حدوث التكلس في هذه الحالة؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## ch_ward (29 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه اللله وبركاته*

أخى الكريم تحيه طيبه وبعد...........،
بالنسبه للسؤال الأول وهو
لمادا نستخدم الكلورايد فى حسلب معامل التركيز ولا نستخدم الأملاح الكليه الدائبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأن أيون الكلورايد لن يحدث له( تحلل أو ترسيب) داخل مياه الغلايه وبالتالى تضمن ان كميه الكلورايد الداخله لمياه الغلايه لن تتغير وبالتالى فكميه الكلورايد هى أفضل تعبير عن معامل تركيز الأملاح.
ومن ناحيه أخرى
الأملاح الكليه الدائبه لا تستخدم لحساب معامل التركيز لأسباب التاليه:
- لأن هناك بعض الكاتيونات وانيونات تترسب وبالتالى تخرج عن مياه الغلايه وبالتالى
عند إجراء تحليل لمياه الغلايه ستجد هناك نقص فى الأملاح الكليه الدائبه وبالتالى خطأ عند 
حساب معامل التركيز.
- إنك تضيف مواد كيميائيه لمعالجه مياه الغلايه وبالتالى ستجد هناك زياده فى الأملاح فى مياه 
التغديه .
من ناحيه أخرى
هل يمكن مثلا إستخدام أيون الكالسيوم أو الماغنسيوم فى حساب معامل التركيز؟؟؟؟
ستجد أن الإجابه بالطبع لا وهدا لأنه ببساطه من الممكن أن تكون عندك نسبه كبيره منهما فى مياه التغديه وعند حساب كمياتهما فى مياه الغلايه تجد النسبه قليله أو غير موجوده فلا يمكن حساب معامل التركيز بهم
ا ومن هنا نستنتج انه لا يمكننا حساب معامل التركيز من الأملاح الكليه الدائبه حيث انها تحتوى على الكالسيوم والماغنسيوم القابله للترسيب.


----------



## ch_ward (29 يونيو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

فى البدايه أوضح أن نسبه الحديد لو كانت 0.2 Ppm أو أقل فليس هناك خطر
بالنسبه للسؤال الثانى........,,
بالنسبه لنسبه الحديد لو كانت مساويه لكميه الحديد الداخله للغلايه فهدا معناه ما يلى ليس هناك تآكل فى داخل الغلايه _فى الغالب_و ان التآكل يوجد فى تانك التغديه أو فى الأنابيب

لو نسبه الحديد فى فى داخل الغلايه أقل منها فى التغديه فهدا معناه انه من الممكن أن الحديد ترسب وإنفصل عن المحلول وإشترك فى تكوين الرواسب


----------



## ch_ward (29 يونيو 2006)

*وأخيرا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيفيه حساب التكلس فى غياب أملاح الكاسيوم والماغنسيوم؟؟؟؟
الإجابه بفضل الله
التكلسات التى تتكون بداخل الغلايه فى الغالب تكون نتيجه وجود أملاح الكالسيوم والماغنيوم وبالتالى فى غيابهما فإنه لن توجد تكلسات لأن المواد الأخرى التى تسيبب التكلسات لا توجد فى المياه بنسه عاليه وبالتالى ليس هناك خطر .
ولكن يرجى متابعه حاله السوفتنر بإستمرار إلى جانب أنه هناك معالجه تكميليه حتى فى حاله وجود السوفتنر لضمان منع التكلسات فى حاله حدوث تسريب لأملاح العسر لأى سبب

والله أعلم


----------



## محمد ابو علوان (1 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي الطيب وبارك الله فيك.
هناك سؤال اخر ماذا عن ال blow downللغلاية هل يجب عمل تصريف بشكل يومي او هناك حد معين يجب عنده عمل blow down للغلاية؟
وما تأثير زيادة نسبة الTDSفي النظام؟
وشكرررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## ch_ward (2 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبه لمعدل التفوير فهو يعتمد على أكثر من عامل كما يلى
1- نوع الغلايه
fire tube 3500 والwater tube تقريبا 1200 والله أعلم
2-معد ل تركيز الأملاح
بمعنى انه يجب عليك متابعه معد ل إرتفاع الأملاح الدائبه ووصولها للحد الأقصى (بمعنى آخر لو إنك قمت بالتفوير مره واحده يوميا ووجدت أن الt d s لا تزال فى حيز معقول أقل من 2500 -3000 مثلا فمن الممكن أن تستمر على هدا المعدل) شخصيا كنت أقوم بتفوير بعض الغعلايات كل ساعتين وأقل 
3- درجه نقاء البخار
بمعنى أنه هناك بعض الغلايات عند إرتفاع الأملاح عن 2500 مثلا يحدث تلوث للبخارcarry over فى تلك الحاله يجب ألا تتجاوز هده النسبه
4-عدم إهدار المواد الكيميائيه المضافه
يعنى زياده معدل التفوير بدون سبب يؤدى لفقد الكيماويات المضافه


----------



## ch_ward (2 يوليو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

بالنسبه للسؤال الآخر وهو ما تأثير إرتفاع الt.d.s.على الغلايه؟؟؟؟
والجواب
1-تلوث البخار الناتج (إحتوائه على أملاح دائبه)وهدا يؤدى بدوره إلى
- حدوث ترسيبات فى خطوط انابيب البخار
- حدوث تآكل
-فى بعض الأوقات هدا يسبب مشاكل فى المصنع نفسه وخاصه لو كان مصنع قماش 
-......................

2-جعل الغلايه بصفه مستمره عرضه للترسبات لأن
- من شروط تكون أى راسب هى أن يصل حاصل ضرب تركيز أيوناته فى المحلول إلى قيمه محدده وتسمى بksp وبالتالى لو حافظت على نسبه مرتفعه من الt.d.s فهدا معناه أن هناك إحتماليه أكثر لحدوث الترسبات
هام جدا
3-من ناحيه أخرى قد يكون إرتفاع الt.d.s ظاهره صحيه (فى الحدود المسموح بها) كما يلى
عند وجود معالجه كيميائيه مناسبه فإن الإرتفاع يؤكد عدم وجود ترسبات داخل الغلايه
فى حين أن الإنخفاض بدون تفوير قد يدل على حدوث ترسبات

خلاصه القول
بالنسبه لمعدل التفوير يجب تحديده عن طريق المتابعه المستمره للغلايه بإستخدام جهاز قياس الأملاح الكليه الدائبه ويجب الحفاظ عليها فى الحدود المسموح بها.
بالنسبه للأملاح الكليه يجب متابعتها جيدا حيث أن إنخفاضها بصوره كبيره بدون سبب قد يدل على حدوث ترسبات وخاصه فى ظل غياب المعالجه الكيميائيه

والله أعلم
جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم على أسئلتك
وإن شاء الله مافى أى مشكله فى أى سؤال أى وقت
وشكرا


----------



## محمد ابو علوان (2 يوليو 2006)

تحياتي لك ياطيب وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## محمد ابو علوان (2 يوليو 2006)

هل يمكن استخدام مادة ال P2o5لمنع حدوث الترسبات في خزان التغذية ,`وذلك بعمل Circulation لمدة ساعتين داخل الخزان؟
وشكرا ياطيب.


----------



## ch_ward (25 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

المعذره لتأخرى فى الرد
بالنسبه للمعالجه الكيميائيه اخى العزيز فتختلف من شركه لأخرى وتختلف معها المواد الكيميائيه المستخدمه فمثلا فى الشركه التى كنت اعمل بها سابقا كنا لا نستخدم المركبات التى تحتوى على الرابطه 
p-oأى الفوسفور والأكسجين وهذا لأنها تتحلل فى درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتنتج مركبات ألأرثو والتى لا تتميز بقدرتها على مكافحه الترسبات.
إلى جانب اننا ايضا لا نستخدم هذه المركبات (الفوسفيت)فى معالجه أبراج التبريد لأنها تكون مواد غذائيه للكائنات الحيه
ومن المواد الجديده والتى تتميز بقدرتها على منع الترسبات وتحتوى أيضا على p هى (organo phosphonate) ويحتوى على الرابطه p-c وهذه المواد تعطى نتائج افضل بكثير من ألأخرى التى تحتوى على الرابطه p-o

والله اعلم


----------



## محمد ابو علوان (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد ابو علوان (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا 
وبارك الله فيك ياطيب. هذا يدل على سعة معلوماتك وخبرتك الطويلة في هذا المجال.
ولدي سؤال اخر اذا سمحت ماذا عن وجود العكارة العالية High Turbidityفي مياه البويلر على الرغم من ان الtds 2500ppm هل هذا يدل على وجود مشكلة في النظام وهل لها تاثير سلبي وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## ch_ward (28 يوليو 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

الله يكرمك وجزاك الله كل خير على الإطراء الجميل ده
أنا إشتغلت 8 شهور فى المجال ده بس حبيتو جدا وكويس إنك بتسأل الأسئله دى علشان انا نفسى ما مانساش المجال علشان ده مجال جميل جدا,,,
شكرا ليك
بالنسبه للسؤال عن العكاره؟
1-فى بعض الأوقات يكون من الطبيعى إنخفاض الt.d.s مع لإرتفاع نسبه العكاره للسبب التالى 
الt.d.s تعبر عن كميه الأملاح الكليه (الذائبه) بالوحده التاليه (ملليجرام لكل لتر)فعند زياده كميه العكاره والتى تعتبر (غير ذائبه )فإن هذا يؤدى لزياده الحجم الكلى وبالتالى نقص الt.d.s 

2-هناك أكثر من سبب لزياده العكاره ومن أشهرهم (على ما اذكر)
إستخدام مانع للترسبات بكميه كبيره فهذا يؤدى إلى تفاعل مواد تسمى بالمواد المجمعه للكاتيونات chelating agents وهى تكون موجوده فى مانع الترسبات فهى تتفاعل مع الترسبات الموجوده فعلا فى الغلايه وتحرر بعضها لكى يظهر فى مياه الغلايه على شكل عكاره ولظهور العكاره فى هذه الحاله جانبين :
- هذا دليل على عمليه تنظيف للغلايه أثناء شغلها وهذا جيد
-من الممكن حدوث إنسداد لماسوره التفوير وهذا سيئ
ولذلك عند القيام بعمليه ال(online cleaning(للغلايه يجب مراعاه التدرج فى وضع الجرعه 

3-المواد المانعه لترسبات من الممكن ان تترسب هى نفسها عند تركيزات مرتفعه منها

3-عند إستخدام أنواع معينه من مواتع التآكل هذا يؤدى لحدوث العكاره حيث أن هناك انواع معينه من هذه الموانع تعمل كsludge condioners إلى جانب عملها كموانع للتآكل

هذا من ما اذكر والله أعلم


----------



## محمد ابو علوان (29 يوليو 2006)

الله يبارك فيك تكاد ان تتجاوز خبرتك ليس ب 8 اشهر بل 8 سنوات.
وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## النسي (8 يناير 2008)

يا جماعه من الي عنده خلفيه عن بويلر التسخين الصناعي وكم سعره


----------



## فاعل الخيرات (26 مايو 2008)

ارجوا مساعدتي بتوضيح فكرة التناضح العكسي (ro) وكل مايخص الممبرنات المرشحه للماء مع خالص الود والاحترام


----------



## على حسان على (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجماعه لو فيه كتاب عن معالجه مياه الغلايه كميائيا ياريت لو حد ينزله


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

على حسان على قال:


> ياجماعه لو فيه كتاب عن معالجه مياه الغلايه كميائيا ياريت لو حد ينزله


السلام
محاولة
http://www.freebookspot.in/Comments.aspx?Element_ID=52952
وفقكم الله


----------



## رامي الزيني (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## رامي الزيني (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ياترى عندك خبرة في تركيب الكيماويات للغلاية


----------



## elec.eng.hms (10 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elec.eng.hms (10 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (3 مايو 2013)

*رد: السلام عليكم*



ch_ward قال:


> بعد ردى عليك بصراحه وجدت مشاركه رائعه تتكلم عن الموضوع بتوسع شديد وهى لللأخت جيهان فى اللنك التالى
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=8738


الاخ مدير الموقع بعد ان اتبعت الرابط المذكور اتتني الرسالة الادارية التالية. شكرا
لقد حددت الموضوع خاطئ. إذا أتبعت رابط صحيح, الرجاء أبلغ مدير الموقع


----------



## alshawky (17 أبريل 2014)

ربنا يجازيك خير يا رب 
والله افدتني جدا جدا


----------

